# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015



## silver68 (5. Oktober 2015)

Haut was raus!
Dickes Petri, silver:vik:


----------



## silver68 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

...was is denn los hier??
Keine Fänge oder gibt's ne Abmachung hier nichts mehr zu posten???


----------



## rippi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Gibt ne Abmachung


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



rippi schrieb:


> Gibt ne Abmachung



......so isses |rolleyes


----------



## Zölfisch (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......so isses |rolleyes



....und ist auch gut so!#6


----------



## schnubbi1307 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Kleiner Hinweis:

http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html


----------



## Since1887 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Heute 3 Stunden vor dem Bülker Leuchtturm. 

Wind von vorne und angetrübtes Wasser. 

Leider nur eine untermaßige Meerforelle. War trotzdem sehr erholsam. 

Gebissen auf Springerfliege polar magnus. Sonst nicht einen Anfasser 

Viele Grüße 
Timo


----------



## Since1887 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Heute 4 Stunden auf der Insel Als. 

Eine Nullnummer. 

Mein Vater hatte eine untermaßige Forelle als Nachläufer und eine im Drill verloren.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



rippi schrieb:


> Gibt ne Abmachung



Was für eine Abmachung?


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Keine Fänge mehr hier zu posten.


----------



## Rhöde (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Toller Thread und tolles Anglerforum in dem nichts gepostet wird |rolleyes :q|supergri .

Was für 'n Glück, dass nicht alle so denken.
Alle anderen können ja zu YouPorn wechseln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Den Fängern für die Herbstsaison viel Glück.

Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

danke, morgen früh wird gestartet...




für alle anderen hier mal die rute reinhalten xxx


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Petri euch. Ich werd demnächst auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

moinsen, nachdem mir heute morgen ca.150 heringe an den haken gingen wechselte ich auf blech und konnte eine ca. 35cm süsse meerforelle überreden, bevor sie sich verabschiedete flankte sie mehrmals an der wasseroberfläche, sehr geil...in diesem sinne, reingehauen


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Petri Maik, :m

Und wie sich die Kleine jetzt freut. Auch das sind ganz tolle Momente, wenn man sieht, wie die wieder Gas geben und abzischen! :m

TL

Rolf:m#h


----------



## VielSucher (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Moin, Folks

3 Angler gingen heute morgen in der Eckernförderbucht fischen, zusammen fingen sie 7 gefärbte Mefos

Cu VielSucher


----------



## rippi (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Was für eine Abmachung?


Keine... das war ein Witz.

 Momentan ist halt einfach die Zeit in der noch total viele braune Mefos im Meer sind. Aber naja es wird kälter und damit gehen mehr Überspringer in Ufernähe und mehr Braune in die Flüsse also kann man bald schon wieder ganz gezielt los. Ohne ständig ne gefärbte dran zu haben.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



rippi schrieb:


> Keine... das war ein Witz.
> 
> Momentan ist halt einfach die Zeit in der noch total viele braune Mefos im Meer sind. Aber naja es wird kälter und damit gehen mehr Überspringer in Ufernähe und mehr Braune in die Flüsse also kann man bald schon wieder ganz gezielt los. Ohne ständig ne gefärbte dran zu haben.



Gute Einstellung! :m


----------



## Nick*Rivers (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> Moin, Folks
> 
> 3 Angler gingen heute morgen in der Eckernförderbucht fischen, zusammen fingen sie 7 gefärbte Mefos
> 
> Cu VielSucher




Aus diesem Grund gehe ich aktuell auch nicht mehr los.|uhoh:
Wenn sich nur eine der Meerforellen vom Drill nicht mehr erholen sollte und anschließend verendet, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das Hunderte von Jungfischen weniger gezeugt werden. 
Es gibt bessere Jahreszeiten für Meerforellen, zumal gerade die Süßwasserraubfische in Top Beißlaune und Kondition sind|rolleyes


----------



## Seatrout (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Moin, gestern und heute nach der arbeit noch schnell je 1,5 std gefischt.
Gestern in Robinsonshütte nur kleine Forellen.
Heute in Stohl wieder kleine Forellen und viel Dorsch.

Schlechtes Wetter is immer gut


----------



## paling (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund gehe ich aktuell auch nicht mehr los.|uhoh:
> Wenn sich nur eine der Meerforellen vom Drill nicht mehr erholen sollte und anschließend verendet, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das Hunderte von Jungfischen weniger gezeugt werden.
> Es gibt bessere Jahreszeiten für Meerforellen, zumal gerade die Süßwasserraubfische in Top Beißlaune und Kondition sind|rolleyes



ach wie Recht Du hast#6


----------



## magnus12 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Kleine-Braune-Kleine-Braune ---- Merkt Ihr was??? Es ist Schonzeit! Nur weil es hier in S-H (leider) nicht verboten ist im Oktober gezielt auf Meerforelle zu fischen muss man den 01.10. noch lange nicht als Saisonauftakt betrachten und sich dann auch noch selbst dafür beweihräuchern dass man so viele Fische zurücksetzt die man nicht mitnehmen darf. #q Davon gehen genug kaputt, egal wie sorgsam mit ihnen umgegangen wird.  

Für mich ist Saisonauftakt am Strand bestenfalls der 01. 11., wie damals in den Neunzigern. Das war meiner Meinung nach die bessere Regelung. #6

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Gebt das Angeln am besten gleich auf. Erst dann seid ihr die wahren Besserangler. 

Ich hab in dieser Saison nicht eine Braune gefangen. Man kann halt auch (einigermaßen) drum herum Fischen. Mehr Verbote brauchen wir hier aber ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gebt das Angeln am besten gleich auf. Erst dann seid ihr die wahren Besserangler.
> 
> Ich hab in dieser Saison nicht eine Braune gefangen. Man kann halt auch (einigermaßen) drum herum Fischen. *Mehr Verbote brauchen wir hier aber ganz bestimmt nicht.*




Da sehe ich ähnlich. 

Was ich auch sehe ist dieser OT. Wenn gemault werden sollte, dann macht das doch nicht in diesen Threat. Macht einen neue auf oder benutzt den vom Vorjahr.


----------



## magnus12 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Toller Thread und tolles Anglerforum in dem nichts gepostet wird |rolleyes :q|supergri .
> 
> Was für 'n Glück, dass nicht alle so denken.
> Alle anderen können ja zu YouPorn wechseln
> ...



Sorry aber wenn ich sowas im Oktober lese tränen mir die Augen. Seien wir mal ehrlich: 4 von 5 Anglern stellen sich auch jetzt in die Windabschirmung der Förden obwohl sogar in den  Angelführern deutlich darauf hingewiesen wird dass man dort z.Zt. nur Braune und Untermaßige antrifft und an der offenen Küste besser aufgehoben ist. Schau dir doch mal die Fangmeldungen an!  

Ich würde niemals ein Verbot fordern und freue mich insgeheim diebisch darüber dass ich im August und September so viel Fisch und wenig Angler am Strand vorfinde, aber den Schonzeitbeginn 01.10. als "Startschuß" zu bettrachten ist einfach daneben, und das sollte man den Einsteigern die hier mitlesen auch deutlich sagen.


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Ich bin sehr sehr froh ,dass wir in M/V, die Schonzeit haben.

Mehr muss man, in der Laichzeit der Fische, nicht sagen.

1. leide ich keinen Hunger
2. werde ich keinen medizinischen Schaden nehmen,eine gewisse Zeit,enthaltsam sein zu    können


----------



## silver68 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Ich finde diese Debatte hier echt total überflüssig! 
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Angler hält sich an die gesetzlichen Regelungen und alles ist gut!
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall nicht die 3 Tage Fehmarn diese Woche vermiesen lassen!!!
TL silver


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Was ,in meinen Augen nicht heißt, das alle diese Regelungen perfekt sind. 
Nur die , die einem passen. 

Zurück zu den Fängen und dir schöne 3 Tage beim Angeln.


----------



## silver68 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

...Auslegungssache!
...von einem armen der zur Zeit nicht auf Meerforelle darf

jaja

Sei mal ehrlich, wäre bei euch keine generelle Schonzeit würdest du auch los gehen!? Wieviele aus euerer Ecke fahren jetzt gen Westen um trotzdem angeln zu können!?


Ich werde die Tage genießen, schönen Dank für deine guten Wünsche!


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

1. Bin ich deswegen nicht arm, nur weil ich nicht auf Mefo hier nicht angeln darf
2. Wenn ich wollte, würde ich doch rüber fahren

Mach ich aber nicht

So einfach mache ich mir das


----------



## silver68 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Hey Tino.
Das arm nimm bitte nicht persönlich! !
Du hast wenigstens ne Meinung und kannst sie auch mit Niveau vertreten...das macht dich sympathisch! 

TL und Gruß Silver


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Ich weiss ja wie du es meintest.

Mit Niveau zu streiten macht um so mehr Spaß, je ausfälliger das Gegenüber wird.

Damit meine ich dich aber nicht.

Danke dir und fange nur reines Silber, Silver.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

So, morgen geht's für uns auch mal wieder an Küste. Mit Fussel wenns der Wind erlaubt. Mal schauen obs gen Abend auch noch nen Dorsch an Band bringt.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (2. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2015*

Fazit des letzten Samstages:
-erst Klärwerk Heiligenhafen, keinen Kontakt.
-dann Flügge, da ging was. Eine um 45cm eine Kleine. Silberblank. Beide released. 
-Dann, in der Hoffnung noch nen Dorsch zu erwischen, noch in die Dämmerung hinein ab an den Eitz. Nix. Auch drei Mitangler hatten nur einen ganz ordentlichen Dorsch und keine Meefos. 
Insgesamt war wenig Wasser da und das Wasser was noch da war, war recht klar. 
Geangelt wurde mit Blech/Holz mit Springerfliege. Außerdem mit der Fliegenpeitsche. Gefangen wurde ausschließlich auf eine kleine verwaschene Polar Magnus als Springerfliege. 

Viele Erfolg allen die los ziehen!


----------

